# Ubuntu Problem



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

I got shipped Ubuntu cd's  yesterday.I installed it.As all are aware there is a lack of multimedia support in Ubuntu.Now i want to make Ubuntu full multimedia ready.

The main problem is

*I DONT HAVE AN INTERNET CONNECTION*
I just recently downloaded some packs from the internet cafe.But it had dependices and i am unable to install it.
I tried all the linux softwares provided in the DIGIT.But in vain.All of them had dependices of one or the other package.
I tried googling but all the procedures required active internet connection for Ubuntu

So,please help me.Just give me the links of the packages that i should bring from internet cafe.
I could go to internet cafe and download packages.But it must be sure that the packages don't have any dependices



> _
> Apart from Ubuntu,i have opensuse 10.2,could any one suggest the solution for this also
> _


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's an idea that might work.
Take the Ubuntu live cd to a net-cafe and boot from it.
Install all required packages in it.
The packages will be /var/apt/cache if i remember correctly.
Copy them into a USB drive and install back @ ur home.

Regards,
ray


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

^^Not possible.I have to configure the internet settings then and defenitely cafe owner will not allow this.And more over majority of the systems in cafe are having 128 mb ram,So the live cd will work very very slow....And under this condition browsing and downloading is not possible.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely go for OpenSuSE. It is having most of the Multimedia codecs installed.
And as it is RPM based, there is very less problem of dependencies.

Only thing is that, u have to keep DVD with u or copy it on ur HDD.
I've used OpenSUSE when I was not having internet connection @ home.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ didn't understand??
Open suse has codec only for mp3.But not for DVD,VCD.DIVX,WMA....and rpm files are difficult to install in Ubuntu.You have to convert them to .deb and there is very less chance that it will work.
Has Ubuntu shipped with rpm converter...


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

The RPM Convertor is called Alien.
But it is not advisable to use it as sometimes packages are modified to suit the distro.
I'd suggest u try for Linux Mint.
Its ubuntu+codecs and drivers installed.
So u shudnt find any problems.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Garbage (Nov 15, 2007)

I mean, Install OpenSUSE instead of Ubuntu !


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

^^I tried linux mint and it's good.But i want to use ubuntu now and enable it to become multimedia ready.I just wonder what if the digit gives all the packages required to enable multimedia in Ubuntu or even better customised multimedia ready Ubuntu


----------



## Garbage (Nov 15, 2007)

If u want to use Ubuntu only, then try Ubuntu Ultimate.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> I mean, Install OpenSUSE instead of Ubuntu !


i have both of them installed.
Open suse *full* installed --8GB(took 3 hrs to install) but even then only support for mp3 
Ubuntu                                  --2GB

nothing i can do to make this ubuntu multimedia ready without internet connection ???? 

Regarding Ubuntu Ultimate, i have to download it... ..That too 700+ MB from outside.Defenitely not possible


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm,Well then u'd better ask someone here who uses Ubuntu(*Must be using same version*) to install all the codecs and then upload the file for you.
u can then download it and install the codecs.
Or i remember synaptic having an option to generate download links of selected packages,(Dont remember well,kinda used ubuntu long back)
In that case u can ask someone for the list and download the packages urself.

Alternatively,if the version of mint is same as the ubuntu version u are using u can use the cd to install the packages(If the mint cd is an alternative cd) as basically mint uses Ubuntu core.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Garbage (Nov 15, 2007)

dude... it's more than 3 GB.
It is not available in CD. U have to download DVD. BTW, where is this hassan ??


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

The linux mint version that i have is old when compared to Ubuntu
and 


> i remember synaptic having an option to generate download links of selected packages,(Dont remember well,kinda used ubuntu long back)
> In that case u can ask someone for the list and download the packages urself.


^^ i would be happy if anyone make the list....



			
				shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> dude... it's more than 3 GB.
> It is not available in CD. U have to download DVD. BTW, where is this hassan ??


It is available in CD.link here
*ubuntusoftware.info/Ubuntu_Ultimate_CD/

Hassan is in Karnataka near mysore..


----------



## Garbage (Nov 15, 2007)

@Adi007,

can u please tell, where u live? I can send u an Ubuntu Ultimate DVD.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

One thing is sure.If u don't have internet connection then Ubuntu is as good as dead...


----------



## Garbage (Nov 15, 2007)

DON'T POST ADDRESS and ur details here...
Edit the post and remove it.
PM me..


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

private message sent..

I heard that there are some scripts called AUTOMATIX which makes the distro multimedia ready ??
Is there a offline version of it..?

have to go now..
Will be back at 1PM


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

There are scripts called Automatix and EasyUbuntu that help you to install packages to make the distro ready for use.
But they only do the work for u by selecting the packages to be installed.
You need a working internet connection for those.
Besides they are known to break installs,
so better stay away from them.

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Aw man, just download the DEBs from Ubuntu's software pool along with the required and listed dependencies and be done with it


----------



## krazzy (Nov 15, 2007)

How long does it take for the Ubuntu cd to get shipped here? The site says it can take upto 10 weeks. Does it really take that long? Also is it totally free. I want to get a disc too.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

I ordered like a week before its release and got it a week earlier than today. Wait, that'd be um, Order on - 12th October and I got it on 9th in the *Wave 2* shipments. 1 Kubuntu CD + 1 Ubuntu CD. ( Just one is sufficient though it had options of 2 and 10  )

So yeah its like 4 weeks for me and its totally free as mentioned.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Aw man, just download the DEBs from Ubuntu's software pool along with the required and listed dependencies and be done with it


it's not so easy.There are lots of dependencies for a single DEB and finding it is difficult.And since i have no internet connection ,it will be very difficult....It would take a lot of time and *money*.
If you could give me the list of files which are required ,then it will be easy...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Check if this helps you:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389149


----------



## adi007 (Nov 15, 2007)

^^from your mentioned  thread..


> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev
> libgstreamer-plugins-pulse0.10-0
> libgstreamer0.10-0
> ...



That means i have to download these and test in my system and have to go to cafe again to saisfy the dependices.And i think the same thing will be repeated again and agian :

And by the way what does this mean


> Q2: Their totally bugging out on me dude. Their saying that I need this dependecy and that dependency is saying I need this dependency. What do I do if they need each other to install itself?
> 
> A: Smart question. They way you go about doing this is that you have to install them through the terminal. Type in sudo dpkg -i /whatever/whatever to install manualy. then do the same for the other package. then go into the synaptic package manager and uninstall something. (Make sure that you don't uninstall anything inportant or something that will uninstall more things.) this will configure your two packages Then reinstall the package you uninstalled. Then your done.



Source
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389149


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

He probably means *dpkg --configure -a* for fixing dependencies. His method is silly though.

Well, do you have ANY friend with a net access? Use APTonCD there and make a disc?

Just hold on a minute, let me boot up a Live CD and run the command and give you the list. If I got time I'll make a linked line as well.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 15, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I ordered like a week before its release and got it a week earlier than today. Wait, that'd be um, Order on - 12th October and I got it on 9th in the *Wave 2* shipments. 1 Kubuntu CD + 1 Ubuntu CD. ( Just one is sufficient though it had options of 2 and 10  )
> 
> So yeah its like 4 weeks for me and its totally free as mentioned.


 Where do you stay in india? Would it be faster for me since i'm in Mumbai?


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Nov 15, 2007)

> I ordered like a week before its release and got it a week earlier than today. Wait, that'd be um, Order on - 12th October and I got it on 9th in the *Wave 2* shipments. 1 Kubuntu CD + 1 Ubuntu CD.



offtopic: Dude how u ordered for 1 Kubuntu CD + 1 Ubuntu CD ? have u given some special request ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

@saurabh kakkar - I ordered a CD from Ubuntu's ShipIt and a CD from Kubuntu's ShipIt on the same day.

@krazyfrog - I think Mumbai gets it first, perhaps even Wave 1 reaches there.

And now the log of apt:


> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


Note that Java, though included in Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras, isn't necessary for codecs.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, it takes at least one month. Its totally free.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 15, 2007)

Just placed a request for 1 cd. Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 15, 2007)

there is one way which is use to distribute packages.

find a person who has internet connection, download all the packages and then use the apt on CD software to create a iso image. 
burn this ISO image, put it in your CD ROM drive, goto the package manager settings, and select the "From CD" option.
this will add the packages on CD repo to the list of repos which apt wil search.
now simply install packages through apt-get. it will download packages from CD.
Apt On CD is avalible in add/remove programs too.

if u guys want, I will write a detailed procedure when i boot into linux.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

yes,aptoncd is helpful for offline users to get restricted installed.GIYF


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 15, 2007)

I am using a dial up and I took my CPU to the local internet cafe walla. If you are an AMD64 install. I think I might have more than enough stuff which I can write on an AptOnCd and send it to you. Note that the packages vary for 586 install and AMD64. 

PS. Once you download the packages you need I can't see any reason for a very high bandwidth internet connection. I use Dial up and I seem to be fine.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks quertymaniac for giving the list.I will go to cafe and will download...
Will tell u later whether it works or not...
By the way where i can get *all* those packages in the list or i have to google each one...


> find a person who has internet connection, download all the packages and then use the apt on CD software to create a iso image.


Everyone is suggesting the same.I have several doubts
Whether i have to run live CD or have to install it on the connected computer...
What's the RAM required if i want to do these in live CD.. 
Whether the hardware spec should be same or not...


> I am using a dial up and I took my CPU to the local internet cafe walla. If you are an AMD64 install. I think I might have more than enough stuff which I can write on an AptOnCd and send it to you. Note that the packages vary for 586 install and AMD64.


I have Intel Pentium 4 
By the way did you mean that you took your cabinate to the cafe...
Did he allowed it??


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 16, 2007)

> I have Intel Pentium 4
> By the way did you mean that you took your cabinate to the cafe...
> Did he allowed it??



Typing the command uname -m tells you what install you have. Yes I took my whole cabinet to the Internet cafe. Of course he does charge by the MB as well. Each time UBuntu downloads somethign it tells you how much it needs to download and how much it gets off the DVD/cd . You are better off taking the CPU with you. Once you got it installed install AptOnCD and you have a copy of everythig you got. Then you need not download anythign more for it. 

There are some huge download stuff which you do *NOT* want to do on Dial up. Java, Flash and Wine. If Im correct each of these takes upto or above 30 MB. 



> Everyone is suggesting the same.I have several doubts
> Whether i have to run live CD or have to install it on the connected computer...
> What's the RAM required if i want to do these in live CD..
> Whether the hardware spec should be same or not...



I think the live cd should work easily if you have 512 MB . But you might want to check this with someone else. Im pretty sure the network configuration is setup automatically. I was able to connect dialup with no problems using the live cd.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 16, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> There are some huge download stuff which you do *NOT* want to do on Dial up. Java, Flash and Wine. If Im correct each of these takes upto or above 30 MB.



Flash and Wine are small < 10 Megs.
Flash is even smaller i believe.Wine comes ~10Megs.
Jave(JRE) is what takes a lot of Megs.
AFAIK JDK is ~50-60Megs.So JRE must be ~30 Megs.

@adi
You could take the whole cabinet,
but its easier if u take a live cd and install all the apps on the live cd itself,
copy the packages from /var/apt/cache and install back on ur machine.

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 16, 2007)

Wine downloads like 30 MB, including dependencies.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 16, 2007)

> Flash and Wine are small < 10 Megs.
> Flash is even smaller i believe.Wine comes ~10Megs.
> Jave(JRE) is what takes a lot of Megs.
> AFAIK JDK is ~50-60Megs.So JRE must be ~30 Megs.



Might be a install type thing I guess. But I do recall downloading ALOT of stuff for all of the mentioned. Flash definitely wasnt small. Please note that I installed the nonfree-flash thingie.  

Also Stay far away from Automatix. If it goes wrong it goes * really bad*, however I have heard of some swearing by it. Further more if you want to play games on your box you can check into WIne and Cedga. You can compile Cedega for free or you need to subscribe to at least three months of a magazine to get it. Check if your game is supported before you try Wine or Cedega.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 16, 2007)

Wth!!.
I remember downloading a ~10Megs package of wine for zenwalk.
What else does ubuntu download as dependencies for wine other than the wine package?

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 16, 2007)

My "sudo apt-get install wine" had to download binfmt-support file too which was around 15~ MB I think. (Binary format support files).


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 16, 2007)

> Wth!!.
> I remember downloading a ~10Megs package of wine for zenwalk.
> What else does ubuntu download as dependencies for wine other than the wine package?



Im not sure Im not at my Ubuntu machine at the moment. Ill check again but Im pretty sure it was 30 MB.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2007)

For me Wine with dependencies was about 15MB.

With regard to installing flash you may try this method posted by Prakash: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=655768&postcount=5
Its a very small download.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 17, 2007)

I installed wine on opensuse 10.1 and was able to install winamp and play mp3 files(Thought real player in open suse can play mp3 files)but i am unable to play vedio.I installed wmp,zoom player,vlc for windows etc .... by using wine but was not able to make it play vedio..
Then i used crossover and the result was the same....


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check appDB on winehq.org if you have any problems running an application in wine


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 17, 2007)

> I installed wine on opensuse 10.1 and was able to install winamp and play mp3 files(Thought real player in open suse can play mp3 files)but i am unable to play vedio.I installed wmp,zoom player,vlc for windows etc .... by using wine but was not able to make it play vedio..
> Then i used crossover and the result was the same...



If youre in Ubuntu why run Wine to get all of this to work? ...Gah, I just remembered the initial problem you had. I know that this isnt a workaround for the problem you are having but you might have better luck with Mint since it seems to have codecs installed for all media on itself. For Ubuntu you will have to download them unfortunately.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

why to use wine?almost all apps are available natively for Linux!.wine is for ies4linux or to play with viruses.  games?u need cedega  which is non-free paid.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 18, 2007)

I installed wine on opensuse 10.1 and was able to install winamp 

*Alternatives for : *

Winamp - Id rather have Amarok, XMMS (look alike!)
Video Player: VLC, Xine (these should work) 

Further please read this about help with getting restricted formats to play 
*help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats

Games : Cedega(not free) , Crossover Office (not free) and Wine
You can check for your respective game support at each sites database listing here.
*games.cedega.com/gamesdb/ 
*appdb.winehq.org/


----------

